# Mon iPod déconne grave



## rinaldi.stan (21 Juillet 2004)

Je sais pas si c'est depuis que j'ai le Icelink, mais mon Ipod 15 (acheté à New york il y a 3 sem), déconne méchament ! 
je lance un morceau, il le lit, en encaisse peut-être  1 de plus, et après se met à buggger.... plus aucun contrôle, reste bloqué sur la piste et s'éteind au bout de 5 min !
c'est grave doctor ??


----------



## monvilain (21 Juillet 2004)

t'es allé voir là:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipod/basics/

Peut etre l'as tu debranché à chaud..
Si vraiment ce site ne t'aides pas, mail apple, ils repondent vite..


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

rinaldi.stan a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est depuis que j'ai le Icelink, mais mon Ipod 15 (acheté à New york il y a 3 sem), déconne méchament !
> je lance un morceau, il le lit, en encaisse peut-être  1 de plus, et après se met à buggger.... plus aucun contrôle, reste bloqué sur la piste et s'éteind au bout de 5 min !
> c'est grave doctor ??



Les réponses que je donnais dans ce sujet  ne te convenaient pas?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les réponses que je donnais dans ce sujet  ne te convenaient pas?



Effectivement. On continue là-bas si nécessaire.


----------

